# can i get an awwwwwwww



## mudEpawz (Jan 20, 2011)

I stumbled across this video tonight. I thought it was so sweet. I love both Stella's and the guys reaction. 

Hope this puts a smile on your face!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Aww, that was so sweet.


----------



## My Big Kahuna (Dec 14, 2011)

AWWWWWWWW!!!! Her little tail went crazy when he held her  Makes my heart melt


----------



## Ithaca (Jul 24, 2011)

Ok now I have tears in my eyes! Beautiful! 

Giving a pet as a gift is not something one gets to go often in one's life. You have be certain that the pet is more than welcome and the owner a very good pet person. I got to do it once when I was in my late teens. My father and I gave two kittens to my mother for her birthday. We had been cat-less for a few months after our old tomcat passed away and the house was so empty without purrs. 

I have this image in my mind of the two tiny kittens walking up the hallway from the living room to the kitchen, meowing, and my mother in the kitchen falling down on her knees at the sight of them.


----------



## revkev6 (Jan 9, 2012)

I have to say I know just how doug feels in that picture! My wife tricked me into going to a breeders house to pick out a puppy as my wedding present. In her case she didn't have to worry about whether I would appreciate the pup as I made no mistake that we were getting one and soon!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Awww, I did get all teary-eyed too. How sweet!


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Aw loved your video Stella is so cute. I can tell she has arrived into a wonderful home


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

*Big Awwwwww...*


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

That is super sweet. 

I gave my sister a pup on mothers day one year. My sister is not a mother she is a very good aunty tho and she had been wanting a lab pup for sometime. I was going to work on mothers day and somone had pups in the parking lot. I stopped. They had the cutest little black female pup. She looked lab the mother was there and she was a lab. So I took her. Later my sister brings my son into town so we could have mothers day meal together and my sister said I need to get Rosa( herstrange dog) a collar. I said you might want to get a pup collar too. Wow the look on her face. Mari-Sol will be 8 this spring and she is my sisters pride and joy.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

you sure can, AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pemphredo (Nov 14, 2011)

AWWWW My sharlette was my birthday gift... from myself to myself... I wish my husband had reacted like that when he found out what my birthday gifts was ahahaha He isn't so much the pet lover I am though. LOL He LOVES her to death now and is always OHHHHing and AWWWWing over her and talking to her and singing to her and playing with her now but I think he was ready to kill me when he came home at 2am from a long work day to Sharlette. LOL he swore she was going to eat all our furniture. she isn't a chewer at all thank god!


----------



## mudEpawz (Jan 20, 2011)

I know right!!!! When Stella started wagging her tail when the guy held her for the first time, my heart completely melted. What can I say…. I’m a sucker for this kind of stuff.


----------

